# [SOLVED] Problem installing Windows 8.1



## Ali3n0id

Hello there,

This is my first post on these forums so I'll try my best!

So I've got a Sony Vaio SVF1421P2EB here and I've got Windows 7 64bit installed to one partition and want to install Windows 8.1 64bit on the other partition on its 500GB drive.

Sony : Specification for SVF1421P2EB | SVF1421P2EB technical specifications

The particular problem I'm having is with the Windows 8.1 install, I receive the following error in the "Getting files ready for installation" part of the install:

"Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570"

I have tried connecting the hard drive to two other computers with one RAM slot installed as well as using a different ISO from DVD/USB installs and can only assume that the install is stopping because it is missing a driver for the hard drive (only thing it could be as I have tried it in different computers), so I downloaded the Windows 8.1 drivers for this model but receive this error:

"No signed device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, then click OK."

Would really be appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction!

Thanks,
Brad​


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

Windows 8 ISO? Where did you acquire the Windows 8 copy?


----------



## Ali3n0id

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

I downloaded the ISO following this guide:

How to download the official Microsoft Windows 8.1 ISO | How To - CNET

The license came with the laptop as it's brand new

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39...nload-the-official-microsoft-windows-8.1-iso/


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

From the Website you can not do a "Clean Install" the ISO is only to update from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1.


I provided a snapshot of the webpage click on the link Windows 8.1 Tip: Download a Windows 8.1 ISO with a Windows 8 Product Key | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows to fully understand you can not use the Windows 8.1 ISO to do a "Clean Install" it's only used to update Windows 8 to 8.1

Edit: The ISO does not have all the required setup files drivers, system files because it's only an update used to update Windows 8 to 8.1 as would be Windows 7 to Windows 7 SP1.


----------



## Ali3n0id

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

Thanks for that, I was originally going to do an upgrade as the laptop came with Windows 8 pre-installed, and tried to install that's why I've used the DVD method from the box (which was of course a lot slower) and received the same error message when "Getting files ready for installation" it always gets stuck around 37%. I've also used the ISO from the Microsoft site so I know it's nothing to do with the image/installation media.

Then after some frustration I just wiped the Windows 8 install and put Windows 7 on the first partition which is set up with no problems, I just can't get this 8 install to get past what I assume is a driver issue.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

It's doubtful it's a basic driver issue, it sounds more like bad media to me, but that's just my impression. I just ran through the install of Win8 today on an old laptop and all drivers were there. Unless your computer has some kind of odd hard, drivers shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## Ali3n0id

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*

Well what do you know, I re-downloaded the exact same ISO file from the Microsoft website this time with an Ethernet connection (damned Wi-fi), ran the DVD speed at 4x and the install ran fine with no problems. I'm guessing the packet loss on wifi contributed to the error.

Thanks for the help guys you were right


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Problem installing Windows 8.1*



Ali3n0id said:


> Well what do you know, I re-downloaded the exact same ISO file from the Microsoft website this time with an Ethernet connection (damned Wi-fi), ran the DVD speed at 4x and the install ran fine with no problems. I'm guessing the packet loss on wifi contributed to the error.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys you were right



It could be or when you burned it the first time you burned it at max speed maybe? Any who I am glad you got it to work. Good Job! 


You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------



## Ali3n0id

Thanks again!


----------

